# Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB



## Thomas1976 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nach nun reiflichen Überlegungen und Abwägungen bin ich bei diesen beiden Echoloten hängengeblieben, sprich eins davon möchte ich mir zulegen.

Nun stellt sich mir eben nur noch die Frage welches.

Preislich wären beide in etwa gleich da das Lowrance ein Importgerät wäre und ich mir das Humminbird hier kaufen würde.

Nur stellen sich mir halt nur noch folgende Fragen:

1. Kann man beide Geräte überhaupt miteinander vergleichen  oder spielt das Lowrance viele Ligen höher?

2. Für die die bereits das HDS-5X besitzen: Kann man mit dem Echolot (natürlich durch üben und sich damit auseinandersetzen aber halt ALLEINE) ohne Support zurechtkommen oder ist es so kompliziert, das es ohne einen Ansprechpartner hier keinen Wert macht?

Auf die Einfuhrgeschichten und Garantiesache möchte ich hier nicht eingehen da ich denke das das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen muss.

Mir geht es eben haupsächlich um die Frage ob ich mit dem Lowrance ein viel besseres Gerät für das gleich Geld bekommen würde und ob man ohne Support mit normalen Fähigkeiten (nicht dumm aber auch kein Technikfreak) damit zurechtkommt.

Kurzum mir stellt sich halt die Frage kaufe ich mir hier ein Gerät mit Support und fahre in etwa gleich gut wie mit dem Lowrance oder kommt das Humminbird auch mit Support nicht an das Lowrance heran.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## bertman (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Hallo,

kann dir nicht so richtig weiterhelfen, aber ich kann dir verraten, dass es im BarschAlarm nen 728 mit Quadbeam etc. gebraucht fürn super Kurs gibt!


Gruss Robert


----------



## Thomas1976 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Danke für den Tipp.

Aber das Humminbird 728 mit QB würde neu schon in mein Budget passen.

Mir geht es wie geschrieben halt mehr darum was besser ist, ein Humminbird 728 QB mit Support oder ein Lowrance HDS-5X ohne Support.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Ruf mal deinen Namensvetter Thomas Schlagetter alias Echolotzentrum an


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Selbstverständlich! Ist doch sein Job! Ob er ein Lowrance oder ein Humminbird verkauft liegt an ihm


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Jep genau @TollerHecht.

Halt kurz gesagt ist das Lowrance selbst im Learning by doing dem Humminbird mit Support überlegen oder geben sich beide doch nicht sooo viel. 

Oder ist das Learning by doing beim Lowrance nur für Echolotexperten möglich?

Diese Fragen beschäftigen mich halt.


----------



## hartmutz (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

ich hab ein import hds-5x aus den usa , die anleitung und die menueführung ist in deutsch , CE zeichen ist vorhanden ... dafür muss man keine raketenphysik studiert haben  - es ist alles recht einfach zu bedienen .

allerdings rate ich dir zu einem firmwareupdate .. damit ist die firmware wesentlich stabiler als im auslieferungszustand ( hatte version 2.1xx bei lieferung) , das bild ruckelt auch nicht mehr so , die menues sind teilweise logischer und das gerät startet bei einigen einstellungen nicht mehr neu.

deutschlands umtriebigster echolotverkäufer hat mir auch viel am telefon erzählt als ich auf der suche nach einem händler war, der das firmwareupdate macht  - sehr viel hat er erzählt - nur hats am ende nicht gestimmt ....z.b. das der bildschirm schwarz wird, wenn das echolot, das geflasht wird, ein GPS signal aus europa auffängt, vom zweiten HDS gerät mit SD-slot und GPS. original zitat: "lernen durch schmerz"  - allerdings hat der markige spruch nicht verhindert das mein HDS-5X  mit einem europäischen HDS mit sd-slot erfolgreich geupdated wurde ....

 Die hds-5x geräte haben alle nur eine firmware - es gibt keine lokalisierte version .... 


also lasst euch keine angst machen - die herstellergarantie beträgt in den usa 1 jahr - aber selbst die rücksendekosten für die reparatur plus der neuanschaffungspreis in den usa liegen immer noch weit unter dem neupreis in deutschland. 

so gesehen ist die preispolitik vom deutschen vertrieb thinkbig unverständlich - die deutsche gewährleistung sollte kein grund für den hohen preis sein.
 da die deutsche gewährleistung eigentlich nur 6 monate den kunden schützt , die 18 monate danach muss der kunde dem verkäufer nachweisen , das das gerät ab werk eine macke hatte .... da die verkäufer gerne garantie (freiwillige leistung) und gesetzliche gewährleistung durcheinanderbringen -, entsteht dann oft der irrrglaube man hat 2 jahre volle herstellergarantie die kostenlose reparatur und austausch bei defekt beinhaltet... 
wenn händler was von 2 jähriger garantie schreiben sollte man immer genau nachfragen , was denn eigentlich garantiert wird und sich das dann schriftlich geben lassen ...  

z.b. die garantiebestimmungen bei dem händler vom 19.12.09 hier sagen nicht aus , was eigentlich garantiert wird : 

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Garantiebestimmungen-_-20.html

wird das defekte abgeholte echolot neu bemalt oder wird eine hupe angeklebt ?? oder liegt es dann einfach im lager rum und verwittert langsam ?...  wer weiss das schon ? ... da steht jedenfalls nix ausser das es 25 monate kostenlos abgeholt wird

lowrance selber bietet nur "*Volle  Garantie im Rahmen der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen  Gewährleistungsfrist" - zitat website * also nur gesetzliche gewährleistung für kunden die ihr gerät in deutschland kaufen ....
*
*


----------



## Thomas1976 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Danke für den Tipp.


Die weitere Frage wäre halt immer noch ob das HDS-5X das Humminbird mit Switchfire um längen schlägt?

Auch möchte ich betonen das ich noch mit keinem Händler hier gesprochen habe.
Also weder positiv noch negativ über irgendeinen Händler sprechen könnte.
Wollte mir halt erstmal die Meinungen der Boardies hier anhören.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Echolotzentrum (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*



hartmutz schrieb:


> z.b. die garantiebestimmungen bei dem händler vom 19.12.09 hier sagen nicht aus , was eigentlich garantiert wird :
> 
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Garantiebestimmungen-_-20.html
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es bei meinen Garantiebestimmungen Mißverständnisse gibt. Deshalb habe ich noch einige Erklärungen hinzu gefügt:

*25 Monate Voll-Garantie auf Echolote, Kartenplotter, GPS und Elektro-Außenborder*

_Wer sich heute für den Kauf eines unserer Produkte entscheidet, hat neben einem Premium-Produkt auch eine Premium-Garantie erworben. Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter hat sein Garantie-Paket für Sie ausgeweitet. Für alle aktuellen Produkte, die Sie ab dem 01.01 2009 bei uns gekauft haben, gilt jetzt eine verlängerte Garantiezeit von 25 Monaten. Innerhalb dieses Zeitraums lassen wir Reklamationen von unserem DHL-Abhol-Service bei Ihnen direkt an der Haustür abholen (ein DHL Abholversuch, danach hinterläßt der DHL Fahrer einen Aufkleber zur Abgabe in einer Post-Station).

Das bedeutet für Sie: Normalerweise haben wir eine gesetzliche Garantiezeit von 6 Monaten und 24 Monaten gesetzlicher Gewährleistung. Also müssen Sie nach Ablauf der 6 Monate uns nachweisen, dass der Artikel defekt gewesen ist und es sich um einen Materialfehler handelt. Wir erhöhen die 6 Monate jetzt auf 25 Monate. Reklamationen werden 25 Monate ohne Wenn und Aber von Ihnen zu Hause abgeholt und (bei berechtigten Reklamationen) umgetauscht oder repariert.

Sie möchten ein Echolot updaten lassen? Auch kein Problem. Dann schicken Sie uns bitte "Frei" das Gerät und wir übernehmen das Updaten und senden Ihnen dann auf unsere Kosten das Gerät zurück.
_

Ich gebe wirklich mein Bestes und will durch solche Aktionen Vertrauen schaffen. (Hoffentlich wird da nicht schon wieder etwas rein interpretiert)
Übrigens ist nicht die Firma Think Big Schuld an Preisen oder Garantiebedingungen, sondern der Hauptkonzern Navico in Norwegen denkt sich die Preispolitik aus und alles andere. ThinkBig hat keinen Einfluss darauf.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Thomas1976 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Finde ich gut diese Garantiebestimmungen.

Meine Grundfrage bleibt halt aber immer noch.

Von allem anderen abgesehen nur von der Leistung her wie weit ist ein HDS-5X ohne Support (Schulung usw.) dem Humminbird 728 QB überlegen?


----------



## hartmutz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

@Echolotzentrum
schnell reagiert - respekt !


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Einfach ein toller Service 25 Monate Vollgarantie, da ist man wirklich auf der sicheren Seite und ich bin jetzt echt froh mein 728er Humminbird dort gekauft zu haben, nicht zuletzt weil man sich auch nach dem Kauf aussergewöhnlich um einen bemüht, obwohl ich bestimmt keiner von den einfacheren Kunden bin.

Ich habe mein Echolot erst vor kurzem gekauft und noch nicht einmal ins bzw. ans Wasser gebracht und dann wären bis zum ersten Einsatz im Frühjahr die "normalen" sechs Monate Garantie fast schon rum, da schätze ich für mich persönlich die verlängerte Garantie schon.

Leider ist mein Wissen über Echolote zu beschränkt als dass ich auf die eigentliche Frage in dem Thread was beitragen könnte.


----------



## Dirk_001 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Hallo Thomas1976,
ich durchsuche mittlerweile auch schon seit Wochen nach "meinem" Echolot und bin eigentlich auch bei deiner Auswahl gelandet :m
Meines Erachtens sind die HDS Geräte den 718/728er weit überlegen. Ausserdem bekommst du ein Farbdisplay, GPS mit Kartenplotter - HDS-5, HDS-7 ... und das für den gleichen Preis (im Ausland) wie ein HDS-5x. Ausserdem ist die Erweiterbarkeit bei den Lowrance genial.
Die HDS Geräte von Lowrance sind für mich 1. Wahl und wenn du es dann gaaaanz genau wissen willst dann kannst du dir die Structure Scan Box irgendwann dazu holen :vik:
Preismässig liegen USA und UK etwa gleich wenn man Zoll mit einrechnet. Solltest du aber was günstigeres gefunden haben, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen :q

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Solltest du aber was günstigeres gefunden haben, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen :q


Wozu solch eigenbrötlerische PN?! |uhoh:
Ist hier schließlich nen Forum, indem auch du dir deine Tips und Tricks zusammen suchst, also können/sollen doch alle was davon haben


----------



## Thomas1976 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Wenn ich mich dann für das HDS entscheiden würde, dann würde ich es wahrscheinlich hier www.cactusnav.com kaufen.

Habe noch nichts gross günstigeres gesehen und ziehe halt einen Shop in UK einem Shop in den USA vor auch wegen den Versandkosten die n bisserl geringer dann sind.

Aber wie gesagt bin noch am entscheiden.

Kann jemand etwas zu der oben genannten Seite von wegen Service usw. sagen?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## vs-schuhe (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Petri,

also ich habe mal per Mail bei Cactus Navigation angefragt ob  das HDS 5 ein EU Modell ist,leider habe ich keine Info erhalten!

Ich würde kein Gerät aus der USA kaufen weil zu den kosten für das HDS Zoll Mwst Fracht und Bearbeitegebühren dazu kommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Thomas1976 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Naja beim HDS-5X ist es mir egal ob es das EU Modell ist da das ja eh keine Karten und GPS hat.

Es ist klar das beim US-Modell noch Zoll+Steuern usw. draufkommen. 
Ich will mein Gerät ja wenn auch lieber in England kaufen aber auch nur weil ich dort 2 Jahre Garantie habe und der Versand dorthin nicht so teuer ist falls mal etwas ist.

Allerdings wäre wenn du nur auf die Kosten schaust ein US-Gerät immer noch günstiger.

Einfache Rechnung:

Gerät ca. 330€ + Fracht ca. 25€ (bei manchen sogar frachtfrei)= 360 € grob gerundet.

360 * 1,035 (Zoll) *1,19 (Steuer)= ca. 444€

in UK ca. 520€

in Deutschland bisher gefundenes günstigstes Angebot 700€.

Und dann muss halt wie gesagt jeder selbst entscheiden welchen Weg er geht.

Wie gesagt möchte hier keine Händler schlechtmachen oder so, und denke mal das Support zu den Geräten keine schlechte Sache ist.

Darum ja auch meine Grundfrage ob ein Hummi 728 QB mit Support mit dem HDS-5X mithalten kann denn ein HDS-5X aus Deutschland sprengt mein Budget.


----------



## BertG (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Hallo ,

lese hier schon eine ganze Zeit mit.
Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einen GPS/Echolot Combo.

Meine Entscheidung wird wohl in Richtung HDS10 gehen.
Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen per Mail Cactus Navigation
angesprochen.Wollte auch wissen ob es sich bei den 
HDS-Geräten um EU-Versionen handelt.
Antwort kam am gleichen Tag " Ja EU-Versionen"





vs-schuhe schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> also ich habe mal per Mail bei Cactus Navigation angefragt ob das HDS 5 ein EU Modell ist,leider habe ich keine Info erhalten!
> 
> ...


 

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Thomas1976 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Was ich nicht schlecht finde ist das auf der Cactus Navigation Seite das HDS-5 als GPS Kombo nur unwesentlich mehr kostet (20 Pfund) als das HDS-5X.

Weil für das HDS-5X bräuchte ich ja ein zweites HDS Gerät zum updaten und bei den HDS-5 Kombogeräten braucht man das nicht oder liege ich da falsch.

Weil dann kann man sich ja einfach das Kombo Gerät zum fast gleichen Preis kaufen, denn das Kombo Gerät hat ja einfach noch die GPS Funktion mit dabei sonst unterscheiden sich die Geräte in nichts oder liege ich da falsch?

Wenn hier so viele suchen währe vielleicht mal die Frage an den Händler dort sinnvoll was er am Preis machen würde wenn mehrere bei ihm bestellen.


----------



## hechtonaut (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

hallo hab vor kurzem ein hds 5 bei cactus gekauft
560 euro  mit 83er geber versand war so 15 euros
hat zwar etwas gedauert mit dem versenden.( nach einer woche rief ich in  england mal an und 3 tage später wars per UPS da. sehr netter kontakt und hat sich tausendmal entschuldigt.) es ist ein eu gerät mit worldwide basmap CE zertifikat etc.
und ne einweisung und schulung braucht doch eigentlich niemand oder?????
tja ist halt doch 300 euro billiger als bei bekannten anbietern hier und der geber ist auch dabei

300 sind halt 300

das hds 8 kostet im moment 1680 euro. in deutschland 2380 euro. service hin oder her
sind halt 700 weniger und es sind eu geräte


----------



## Dirk_001 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*



> Weil für das HDS-5X bräuchte ich ja ein zweites HDS Gerät zum updaten und bei den HDS-5 Kombogeräten braucht man das nicht oder liege ich da falsch.


 
Das HDS-5x kann man selber nicht updaten, weil es keine SD-Karteneinschub hat, man braucht dafür eine Netzwerkverbindung zu einem Gerät mit eben diesem Steckplatz.
Ein Nachteil, aber bei dem geringen Preisunterschied ists ja wohl keine Frage ob man ein HDS-5x oder HDS-5 nimmt |kopfkrat
Für meinen Teil werde ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres, pünktlich vor dem Bootzuwasserlassen ein HDS-5 gönnen :q

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Was sagt ihr zu den Humminbirds,

Lowrance it auch stark, aber Humminbird SI´s haben Plotter und Sideimaging ohne extra Geräte integriert!

DIe Abweichungen sind uch von der Antenne geringer als bei Lowrance!

Ich find das 997c von Humminbird einfach nur geil!


----------



## petered (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> hallo hab vor kurzem ein hds 5 bei cactus gekauft
> 560 euro  mit 83er geber versand war so 15 euros
> hat zwar etwas gedauert mit dem versenden.( nach einer woche rief ich in  england mal an und 3 tage später wars per UPS da. sehr netter kontakt und hat sich tausendmal entschuldigt.) es ist ein eu gerät mit worldwide basmap CE zertifikat etc.
> und ne einweisung und schulung braucht doch eigentlich niemand oder?????
> ...



Hallo - ich habe auch wie "hechtonaut" bei Cactus - UK ein HDS-5 inkl. Geber gekauft. Die angegebene Lieferzeit war 10 Tage.

Lowrance HDS-5 Combo Plotter Sounder 83/200 with TM TR Total:                 £515.45

Das entspricht runde 577€.
(Umrechnungskurs 1,12 - Januar 2010)
(inkl. Versandkosten 24,3€ und 17,5% Steuer VAT)

Bei Cactus kann man die Preise sich auch in € anzeigen lassen.
(Links *Currencies* und *€* auswählen.

 Meine Mailanfragen am Sonntag (!) wurden innerhalb einer Stunde beantwortet.

Das Gerät wird direkt per UPS angeliefert.


----------



## hakkebakke (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Hallo,

habe hier viel und einiges gelesen und komme leider auch dabei ein bisschen durcheinander. Meine Frage:
Bei dem HDS 5/X ist kein SD speicherkarten slot vorhanden? Ist das richtig?
Meine zweite frage ist, bei dem HDS 5 Combo-mit gps geht es mir jetzt da drum (sd speicherkarte vorhanden am gerät), das den weg den ich üfahre, sprich die boden bilder zum beispiel, oder die fisch schwärme oder jegliche bodenwellen oder desgleich mit speichern kann und anschließend am pc wiedergegeben werden kann. So wie wird das gespeichert, als film oder mit mehren bildern....    .

Über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

habe mir gerade mal die preisdifferenzen bei dem hds 10 reingezogen das sind ja bis zu 1000€ da stimmt doch was nicht oder????


----------



## Danfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Der höhere Preis resultiert aus dem besseren Service hier in Deutschland. 
Ich denke mal da bekommste `n Sammy mit geliefert, der das Gerät bedient. #c


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Bei den Peisen hier in Deutschland, siehe Apotheken,Autos usw.

Man da wird Dir manchmal richtig schlecht.#q

Aber wir haben es doch.#d#d


----------



## Pilkerknecht (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*



Swimbil schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den Humminbirds,
> 
> Lowrance it auch stark, aber Humminbird SI´s haben Plotter und Sideimaging ohne extra Geräte integriert!
> 
> ...



Warte erstmal ab wie der Vergleich zwischen Sideimaging und Lowrance Strukturscan ausfällt. Zum einen was die Tiefe betrifft und zum zweiten die Ansicht bzw. Darstellung.

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied in der Genauigkeit der Antennen ? Hast Du es Ausprobiert oder irgendwo gelesen ?
Eine Abweichung von 50 cm wäre natürlich in Norwegen fatal, da ich dann keinen Fisch mehr fangen werde.

_"Lowrance it auch stark, aber Humminbird SI´s haben Plotter und Sideimaging ohne extra Geräte integriert!_

Ist schon erstaunlich was Humminbird so alles in einem Gehäuse unterbringt. Da Lowrance wohl eher den Schwerpunkt auf zuverlässige funktionierende Technik legt, ist halt das Zusatzgerät notwendig. Dann doch lieber ein Extragerät, wo sich die Entwickler noch Gedanken gemacht haben.
Es gibt ja schon einige Vergleichsbilder zwischen Humminbird und Lowrance.
Das Lowrance um Welten besser ist in der Darstellung sieht sogar ein Laie, der noch nie auf ein Echolot geschaut hat.

schönes Wochenende
Pilkerknecht


----------



## Dorschfreak (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich suche auch ein neues Echolot und kann mich auch zw. Low. und Humin. nicht entscheiden. Stimmt es das mann bei Lowrance zwei Geber und die Sounder Box hat |kopfkrat
Ich tendiere bei Humminbird eher zum 798 ci aber wer die wahl hat hat die Qual|uhoh: welches ist nun das bessere?#d


----------



## grudo (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Dorschfreak,[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]welches Echolot besser ist, dass hängt immer vom persönlichen Einsatzzweck ab.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich wollte erst auch das 798 ci kaufen, habe mir aber nach einer guten Beratung das HDS 5 geholt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das HDS bietet viele Vorteile  die sonst nur die „größeren“ Humminbird beherrschen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Nur für die Erweiterung Strukturscan benötigt man einen zweiten Geber mit Box. Vom Preis her besteht dann kein großer Unterschied mehr. Nur die Darstellung soll beim HDS erheblich besser sein.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die Lowrance HDS Serie führt „Einsteiger“ nach Angaben des Händlers leichter zum Erfolg. (ohne viel Einstellarbeiten besseres bzw. überhaupt ein Ergebnis)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bin mit meinem HDS sehr zufrieden und würde es auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Viele Grüße[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]grudo[/FONT]


----------



## Dorschfreak (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5X oder Humminbird 728 mit QB*

Ich habe mich auch eher für das HDS entschieden und das mit dem Strucktur-Scan kan ja später nachgerüstet werden wenn mann sich mit dem Gerät etwas besser auskennt#6und so haut es im Preis nicht gleich so doll rein.
Allen noch ein Petrie Heil:vik:


----------

